# Getting a driving Licence in Portugal



## |James|

Can anyone help me understand the process and how long it would take for an expat to get a driving license in Portugal? I will be moving there in 2 months and I believe that the International Driving License can only be used as long as you are on a visit visa status?


----------



## siobhanwf

|James| said:


> Can anyone help me understand the process and how long it would take for an expat to get a driving license in Portugal? I will be moving there in 2 months and I believe that the International Driving License can only be used as long as you are on a visit visa status?



See that you are originally from Ireland. Do you have an Irish license?

If so all you need to do is get a letter ( I have a copy I can email you) send it to the licensing authorities with your portuguese address and they will validate the driving license. The form is issued by the AFPOP. AFPOP provide lots of information on living here and what is required so it is well worth looking into membership.


2 copies of your UK driving licence (back and front on same piece of paper)
2 copies of your residency certificate and passport
2 copies of the letter/form I will PM you.

The DGV will stamp one copy of the letter and return it with their official document, which if ever required, you can produce to the police with your EU licence. Ssend an stamped self addressed envelope too.

Web Site: http://www.imtt.pt

The address for ALgarve is....

Direcção Regional de Viação Algarve
Rua Aboim Ascensão, 10-14
8004-025 Faro


----------



## siobhanwf

Lisboa Vale Tejo


Depending on where you live pop in the location on the top rigiht of the home page and you will get something like the above with the addressess needed


----------



## |James|

Thanks Siobhanwf!


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



siobhanwf said:


> See that you are originally from Ireland. Do you have an Irish license?
> 
> If so all you need to do is get a letter ( I have a copy I can email you) send it to the licensing authorities with your portuguese address and they will validate the driving license. The form is issued by the AFPOP. AFPOP provide lots of information on living here and what is required so it is well worth looking into membership.
> 
> 
> 2 copies of your UK driving licence (back and front on same piece of paper)
> 2 copies of your residency certificate and passport
> 2 copies of the letter/form I will PM you.
> 
> The DGV will stamp one copy of the letter and return it with their official document, which if ever required, you can produce to the police with your EU licence. Ssend an stamped self addressed envelope too.
> 
> Web Site: http://www.imtt.pt
> 
> The address for ALgarve is....
> 
> Direcção Regional de Viação Algarve
> Rua Aboim Ascensão, 10-14
> 8004-025 Faro


Hi Siobhanwf

Below is a link to a translated version of the link you left.

Hope it helps

Peter nearly the 9th June. 

Google Translate


----------



## siobhanwf

|James| said:


> Thanks Siobhanwf!


where are you relocating to James.

and where are you in UAE?


----------



## Silverwizard

PETERFC said:


> Hi Siobhanwf
> 
> Below is a link to a translated version of the link you left.
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> Peter nearly the 9th June.
> 
> Google Translate


Four days & counting Peter?


----------



## lemmer

*exchanging my uk driving licence*

hi there Siobhan

i'm looking to exchange my UK driving licence to a portuguese one and saw your post here from a couple of years ago. does this below still apply? if so could you please email me a copy of this letter mentioned below when you can.

many thanks

Bo



siobhanwf said:


> See that you are originally from Ireland. Do you have an Irish license?
> 
> If so all you need to do is get a letter ( I have a copy I can email you) send it to the licensing authorities with your portuguese address and they will validate the driving license. The form is issued by the AFPOP. AFPOP provide lots of information on living here and what is required so it is well worth looking into membership.
> 
> 
> 2 copies of your UK driving licence (back and front on same piece of paper)
> 2 copies of your residency certificate and passport
> 2 copies of the letter/form I will PM you.
> 
> The DGV will stamp one copy of the letter and return it with their official document, which if ever required, you can produce to the police with your EU licence. Ssend an stamped self addressed envelope too.
> 
> Web Site: http://www.imtt.pt
> 
> The address for ALgarve is....
> 
> Direcção Regional de Viação Algarve
> Rua Aboim Ascensão, 10-14
> 8004-025 Faro


----------



## canoeman

Exchange is different, and a different process.
You require a Portuguese medical and might need a Regional medical and physolgical test if you want to drive certain classes of vehicles.

The easiest and best is to register your UK D/L to your Portuguese Resident address, as you can whilst UK licence is still valid drive exactly same classes as stated on UK licence. but first if you have a photocard licence make sure you have maximum possible expiry date as licence must be exchanged before expiry date.


----------



## lemmer

canoeman said:


> Exchange is different, and a different process.
> You require a Portuguese medical and might need a Regional medical and physolgical test if you want to drive certain classes of vehicles.
> 
> The easiest and best is to register your UK D/L to your Portuguese Resident address, as you can whilst UK licence is still valid drive exactly same classes as stated on UK licence. but first if you have a photocard licence make sure you have maximum possible expiry date as licence must be exchanged before expiry date.


thank you canoe man, but i'm expired!!! i feel a bout of Portuguese bureaucracy coming on! wish me luck


----------

